# QC toolholder holders



## DICKEYBIRD (Nov 17, 2007)

Toolholder holders, say that 3 times real fast.

Soon after I got my QCTP kit I kept misplacing the holders and they'd lie around in the swarf & get fouled up with chips so I decided I had to figure a (cheap) way to store them. Here's what I came up with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I ripped a strip of 3/16" Masonite (dunno what it's called in the U.K....hardboard?) on the table saw just wide enough ((1 15/32") to slide between the dovetails of the holders (AXA size.)  I ripped a narrower strip (1 1/4") and glued it on the back of the other strip with super glue.  I then cut the strips into 1 3/4" long pieces, drilled, c/sunk and screwed them to my lathe backstop, spaced to allow all the holders to fit neatly.  Voila!  Easy to slide the holders on and off and neatly stored within easy reach and up out of the swarf pile.  Since this pic was taken, I've added new holders to my collection and more holder holders to the backstop.


----------



## wareagle (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice!  I was gearing up to do much the same thing for my QC tool holders.  My thought was to use a table saw (use my neighbor's stuff for a change  :wink: ) and cut strips the appropriate width with a 45 degree chamfer that would match the tool holders.  Once the strips were cut, then I could cut them into the individual pieces I need to hang them on like what you are showing.  The intersting thing is you bypassed the chamfer, and that looks to be an easier way to go.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Eagle.  Yup, I had contemplated cutting out some wood dovetails too (I think the angle is actually 60 deg.) but did it this way cuz' A) It's easier, B) The Masonite is harder and should last longer and C) I had a bunch of Masonite ratted away in my Good Junk pile.

Milton


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 18, 2007)

This is how I hang mine up, just a piece of wood with an angle on the top edge.
Sorry about the picture quality, its been a long day.






Most used ones at the bottom, crap and least used ones at the top.

John


----------

